# can't remove urlseek.vmn.net



## jimeast (May 18, 2008)

I'm studying coldfusion using dreamweaverCS3 when I preview a file in the browser if it failed I'd get a detailed error report. I could spend as long as I liked reading the report. Now I get about 1/2 second to read the error message before the [email protected]#@#@$% urlseek.vmn.net
decides to help me out by loading a stupid page telling me that I can't get to there from here. It happens in both IE7 and Firefox. I think it's time we had a few public televised executions of these people. I think that would help a lot. In the meantime I've tried spyware doctor, and adaware. I've scoured the internet for solutions, have found a few and none work so far.
I've selected do not search from the address bar, and I made the url a restricted site. I also redirected the url to localhost in the hosts file that didn't work.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello jimeast, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

I recommend that you read this article… *"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *HiJackThis Log Help Forum*.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_

*Please ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.* 

When carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete _any of them_ for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is _extremely important _to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

jimeast -

Sounds like you have a toolbar installed which is associated with VMNnet

Uninstall it.

If that doesn't help, then go through with the steps outlined above.


----------



## jimeast (May 18, 2008)

I recently had the Dealio toolbar I suppose that's where it came from I removed the toolbar but that didn't help. I was hoping to avoid the hijack this route but I guess I'll just have to do it - in the morning:sigh:.


----------



## jimeast (May 18, 2008)

found the fix!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi jimeast,

That's good news indeed. :4-clap:

However, not wanting to be a "Fly in the ointment"; I can see you still have a couple of issues...firstly I have _never_ heard of PayPal® ever having a Toolbar; so, I'd recommend that you disable that so called 'plug-in', and the BHO OToolbarHelper Class....these, to me, look like rogues and may be you still need to follow "The 5 Steps".:4-thatsba
Also disable the SSVHelper Class BHO as this is notorious for clogging and slowing your system, and is not really needed.

Kind Regards,


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.castlecops.com/tk31616-PayPal_Virtual_Debit_Card.html

Paypay Toolbar is legit.

I just installed the Paypal Toolbar on my machine, after visiting my Paypal account to download the installer.


----------



## christ2 (Aug 4, 2008)

tetonbob said:


> http://www.castlecops.com/tk31616-PayPal_Virtual_Debit_Card.html
> 
> Paypay Toolbar is legit.
> 
> I just installed the Paypal Toolbar on my machine, after visiting my Paypal account to download the installer.


Had the same problem on both IE & Firefox, just go to add/remove programs in control panel and remove "Search Setting" :smile:


----------

